# I need humor (preacher-pastor- photo) links



## lynnie (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey, this is pastor appreciation month and on Sunday we are all supposed to have nice grateful cards for a collection that is being taken for our pastors.

I don't want one of those mushy ones with bible verses, I want to make a nice collage with small photos like Osteen, Hinn, Dollar ( sp?), something Left Behind Dispensational, you get the idea. Hub will have to come up with the inscription. Our pastor (and asst) have a great sense of humor.

So if you have any links to a great picture of some famous crazy preacher, or something whacky-funny we can use for pastor appreciation ( cartoons?), please post. The worse the doctrine the better. Thanks!!!


----------



## JennyG (Oct 26, 2010)

Have3 you tried the Sacred Sandwich?
don't know if it would be exactly the sort you're looking for, but there is some very funny material there!


----------



## lynnie (Oct 26, 2010)

Hum, I took a glance Jenny..

Now this might make a nice inscription:

“He’s good, but he’s no Joyce Meyer.” 


and this......_After pondering this issue, I came up with a list of remarks that I really, really don’t want to hear behind me during church service. Here are just a few:

“Dude, I’m gonna hafta call you back. We’re about to pray or something.”_


Oh, look at this, I thought I was gonna die laughing:

Debating Calvinism - The Sacred Sandwich

We can do more than one card, and sign them with funny names, so any more ideas please post.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 26, 2010)

Sacred Sandwich is a great website, sometimes they go a bit overboard but for the most part it is quite witty. This is a great example of their humor.


----------

